# Crown Vic VS Grand Marquis (in Winter)



## KozmoKramer

OK, got a question for you boys and girls..

A 2000 Grand Marquis with less than 50k and in beautiful shape has come into my possession.

Except for the performance features of the CVPI, am I right in assuming they are relatively similar in most other specs?

The reason I ask is the previous owner waited for a day or so after a blizzard before driving as it performed pretty poorly in snow and modest slush.

I'll likely sell it or give it away, but should I decide to keep it for a while, whats your advice for making it a little more winter friendly?

Is it all in the tires? Weigh down the trunk? Thanks...


----------



## Johnny Law

Koz, it's the same vehicle underneath the cosmetics. Both are based on the Ford's Panther platform. Aside from creature comforts like leather seats, extra soundproofing and digital dash in the Merc, they are both the same. Same basic engine, same rear wheel drive, same winter driving habits.

My grandfather used to put bags of sand in the trunk, one on each side of the trunk to give a little more weight back there in his old land yachts. If he got stuck, he used the sand. Snow tires help, a good set. I guess if it's really bad you can switch to chains, but that's super slow going.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Can you use chains in NH? if you can that would be the route to take.


----------



## Guest

Actual chains are in the past, they're cables now but they work really, really well. Even in the worst blizzard I've never gotten a cruiser with cables stuck.

Koz, if it's got a limited-slip rear that will help a lot. Other than that, a good set of snow tires and stock the trunk with ballast. Kitty litter is good because it's cheap in bulk, the bags won't leak like sandbags tend to, and it will provide traction in a pinch.


----------



## sdb29

I've got a 99 Grand Marquis- Imagine that- a cop driving a car almost ten years old- so much for all of us making over 100K a year at lucrative police details. 
Anyhow I throw a half a dozen cinder blocks in the trunk every winter and that seems to help.


----------



## Buford T

Park it until Spring!


----------



## mpd61

Koz!
Did you get it from your great-aunt for your Birthday? (lucky ass-man you)
I love the Grand Marquis, Ballast the trunk and let me know if you want to sell it this spring okay buddy?


----------



## KozmoKramer

Thanks guys! Yes, chains are A-O-K in NH, but I think the ballast and snow tire route would be a better bet.



mpd61 said:


> Koz! Did you get it from your great-aunt for your Birthday?


What's up Wood! No, it was the old mans "Land Yacht" as Johnny aptly puts it..
I just thought I'd drive it for a while, for sentiment mostly.



mpd61 said:


> I love the Grand Marquis, ...let me know if you want to sell it this spring okay buddy?


You got it. I'm a truck guy. I haven't driven a car as my DD in 25 years.
But it is a comfortable car though, I have to admit it.
When the time comes to cut it loose I'll shoot you an e-mail...

In the meantime I'll throw a set of 4 Blizzaks on the boat and grab a half dozen bags of kitty litter...

Thanks again for the advice fellas. :thumbup:
(Funny I never had this problem with my Bronco, F250, or Tacoma..)


----------



## j809

Studded snow tires front and rear and you think you are driving a Jeep.


----------



## Guest

sdb29 said:


> I've got a 99 Grand Marquis- Imagine that- a cop driving a car almost ten years old- so much for all of us making over 100K a year at lucrative police details.


I'll do you better.....a 1995 Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## HELPMe

I used to put 50 lb weight plates in my trunk. Worked ok, and a decent set of snows on all 4 tires (not just rear). Also a shovel never hurts..lol Personally in NE we either get a s-load of snow or we get next to nothing. If you can tough out 4 or so snow storms a year in that boat then keep it. Other wise drive slow and do doughnuts.

Also, its a panther platform same as the CV, same motor etc except it has a carpet and doesn't have all the cooling options that a CVPI does such as tranny cooler, oil cooler, etc. Other then the chrome grill and bigger reflectors on the rear fascia its almost identical exterior wise to a CV.


----------



## Goose

Delta784 said:


> I'll do you better.....a 1995 Jeep Cherokee.


The good thing about the Cherokee is that nobody knows how old it is until you say it since the body has barely changed in the last 20 years. ;-)


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> The good thing about the Cherokee is that nobody knows how old it is until you say it since the body has barely changed in the last 20 years. ;-)


It's also the Dodge Dart of our generation; if you have the 4.0 I-6 engine, it will run forever with regular maintenance.


----------



## dingbat

Koz,

Nokian Hakkapeliitta snow tires and some weight in the trunk. They cost a bit and are tough to find in some areas, but are worth thier weight in gold. Just do it. You will be amazed.

http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11890&group=1.01&name=Nokian+Hakkapeliitta+5


----------



## RodneyFarva

Or you can get a set of MatTracks
http://www.mattracks.com/


----------



## KozmoKramer

Thanks Ding!
Very funny Rodney....


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> The good thing about the Cherokee is that nobody knows how old it is until you say it since the body has barely changed in the last 20 years. ;-)


Delta wishes he could say the same about himself.......... hahahahaa. Actually, don't we all?


----------



## Guest

Sniper said:


> Delta wishes he could say the same about himself.......... hahahahaa. Actually, don't we all?


Hey...my hairline hasn't moved a single millimeter since high school; divesting my interest in Miller Lite and a bottle of this stuff will fix me right up!


----------



## mpd61

Delta784 said:


> Hey...my hairline hasn't moved a single millimeter since high school


LUCKY Bastard!


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> LUCKY Bastard!


Good genes; luck of the genetic draw.


----------



## odin82

I have a 2003 mercury GM. During the winter i runn 235/65/16 winter light truck tires . They are Wild Country from wallmart.I had bad experience with Blizzaks due to tread falling apart after 18K .Wild Country i had for 3 winters without any problem. i also have been using weights in the trunk (cat litter also from walmart) during the bad storms or longer drives. Negative side to weights in the trunk is the fact that shocks in the mercury GM are very weak and they will bottom out if you have a serious amount of weight in the trunk. I drive mine mostly in summer since i did invest money in the car since i drive the car also on the track in epping and laudon for funn.
regarding the difference and similarities between Crown Victoria and Mercury GM: Only difference is that CV with P71in vinn number is a police package car, other packages P72,P74 are administration with no diffference whatsoever(mechanical and performance).


----------



## KozmoKramer

I just brought it home tonight. 9 months undriven = dead battery. 
It's on the charger now...

Thanks Odin, that's good 411 on the Blizzaks.
I just noticed there are 4 brand new Michelin Energy's on it, so I think I'll just go with 2 rear snows & the weight.
I'll look into Wild Country. Thanks again folks..


----------



## RCPD33

Koz

I've actually been thinking seriously about getting a Grand Marquis or maybe a Lincoln. Let me know what you think about the GM afterwards. I'm looking for a Maroon with grey interior color.


----------



## KozmoKramer

This is an 00' Park Lane GS, silver W/ black leather on 1/2 of the roof, gray leather interior, 50,200 miles, new battery, new Michelin tires..
All in all a beautiful car, but too low to the ground for my taste.

If I decide to sell it you can have second dibs after Woody..
I'll throw up a pic or 2 this weekend...


----------



## kwflatbed

Once you get a little road time in it you will love it
that is why I can't talk the wife into giving up her
96 Town Car she has had it since 1997


----------



## odin82

They have very solid ride. Check all the hoses and replace fluids no matter what. Also check the brake lines, and rear shocks, belts, because factory parts on the Mercury Gm and Lincoln TC are not very reliable after they have been sitting in the driveway or garage for few months. There is a excelent website that you can get lots of informations about the rear wheel drive american sedans ( lincoln, mercury). It is called www.crownvic.net. I did get lots of help when i did work on mine . You will be able to find tips on any topic regarding the car. My only problem right now is that i get about 13,3 miles city driving after the mods that i did on mine and arround 16.2 on highway driving (65 max speed)


----------



## dcs2244

Koz,

Someone mentioned that you should use *four *snow tires. That statement is true, and that is how our mechanics set-up the cruisers (for those guys that want snows). I don't use them, but may this year after having a conversation with those guys. The reason for using four snow tires is not limited to 'snow tires'. You should use four *identical* tires regardless of whether your set-up is snow or all-weather. Avoid mixing *types or brands of tires*, as this will alter the handling characteristics of the vehicle. The tire designs/rubber formulations should be identical at all four corners. The only way to assure this is to stay with the same manufacturer, and the same tire family.

Having said that, we use a 'high speed' Goodyear snow tire, but you won't need those (they are a compromise, anyway, between speed performance and snow performance). I have found that Goodyear F32S snow tires are superior for general winter use. I had them on my Omni, my Aries and a couple of cruisers; I never had a problem. In fact, I gave Wolfie a pair (with wheels) for his TV repair van. They are just a great all-around tire for FWD or RWD.

These guys all have their favorites, but I'm from Buffalo and know a thing or two about winter driving ;-)


----------



## robodope

Koz did you put your plates on it yet?


----------



## Goose

The comment about using 235/65R16 tires - well, they're terribly oversized (damn near an inch and a half taller). Besides creating issues of possible rubbing, it will throw off your odometer and speedometer.

On the comment of using four snow tires - I agree. Using only two in the rear will help you get going - but it won't help you stop or turn.


----------



## Mattyc

I have a Marauder and it was terrible in the snow, even with the traction control, until last winter I bought a set of Blizzaks mounted on Crown Vic steelies and it is amazing how much better it goes, even in the deep stuff.


----------



## 7costanza

I had a  had to put cinder blocks in the trunk...horrible int the winter...I loved that car...


----------



## odin82

I am sorry. I believe that i did mentioned earlier that i did lots of modifications on my mercury GM, regarding the suspension (entirely new) of the wehicle, added spacers. that is the reason why i am running oversize tires in the winter.With taller tires.wider it honestly looks kind of funny but it does the job


----------



## KozmoKramer

odin82 said:


> They have very solid ride. Check all the hoses and replace fluids no matter what. Also check the brake lines, and rear shocks, belts, because factory parts on the Mercury Gm and Lincoln TC are not very reliable after they have been sitting in the driveway or garage for few months.


Your right Odin, and she sat for at least 9 months and it might be more like 12.
All and all I'll be into this puppy for about 2500.00, short dough for a low millage vehicle.
* New battery: 65
* Comprehensive 60k Service: 300
* Platinum plugs: 88
* 4 new shocks: 280
* Reg & Insp: 300
* In\Out Detailing: 180
* New snows & align: ?​


odin82 said:


> There is a excelent website that you can get lots of informations about the rear wheel drive american sedans ( lincoln, mercury). It is called www.crownvic.net


 Good site man, thanks!



dcs2244 said:


> Koz, Someone mentioned that you should use four snow tires. That statement is true, and that is how our mechanics set-up the cruisers (for those guys that want snows).


Thanks brother. I have heard that from other folks as well. I'll definitely go with 4.



dcs2244 said:


> Having said that, we use a 'high speed' Goodyear snow tire, but you won't need those (they are a compromise, anyway, between speed performance and snow performance). I have found that Goodyear F32S snow tires are superior for general winter use.


I'll look at those and the some of the others mentioned. Town Fair tire in Nashua has a good selection.



robodope said:


> Koz did you put your plates on it yet?


YOU KNOW IT BRO!! GIDDY UP!



frank said:


> ...On the comment of using four snow tires - I agree. Using only two in the rear will help you get going - but it won't help you stop or turn.


That's my primary concern Frank, the starting piece.
I don't care to remember how may times I had to pull my folks out of their drive so I could get it plowed.
New snows and weight in the ass-end should help.

You guys are alright in my book! Thanks for all the help boys.:thumbup:


----------



## Mattyc

Since we are chatting about cars, I figured you would like to see this Crown Vic. It has a F-150 Lightning motor in it, talk about no traction.

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Quickcrownvic-Burnout-and_128076.htm


----------



## Goose

His car would have better traction if he wasn't doing brakestands like a tool. ;-)


----------

